

Microsoft-backed F# functional language surges in popularity - NicoJuicy
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2610183/microsoft-net/article.html?share

======
melling
What's the state of F# on non-Windows platforms? How well does the Mono
version perform? I've personally noticed that there are more jobs that desire
F# so it's definitely gaining momentum.

